

Information From Eight McDonald's Promotion Websites Stolen - kapilkaisare
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/telecom/internet/mcdonalds-promotions-websites-hacked-are-millions-of-customers-affected

======
kapilkaisare
Here's the original link:
[http://www.aboutmcdonalds.com/mcd/our_company/mcd_faq/databa...](http://www.aboutmcdonalds.com/mcd/our_company/mcd_faq/database.html)

